# Cat Exercise Wheel- cheap ones? or how to make one?



## margot (May 8, 2011)

I've been seriously considering getting my cat an exercise wheel. She's an indoor cat, so I think it would be greatly beneficial to both her mental and physical health, as she just can't run to her full extent and for long inside (not to mention, she has some abdomen fat). 

The problem is is that all of the cat wheels I've been able to find online (thus far), have been insanely expensive, ranging from £300-430! And for such a simplistic device?! My laptop was just over £400! And other such intelligently designed electronics, such as PS3, that you can get so much more use out of, being under £300. Are these sellers insane? How could an exercise wheel cost so much?

So, I was wondering if anyone else uses an cat wheel and if they know where I could find a reasonably priced one at? Or if I can make one myself and how? Would greatly appreciate it!

Edit: Actually found some stuff on the web that may help to make one- just need the space to do it in! Other than that, I guess this post is primarily for venting...


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am so not convinced that a cat would enjoy a large hamster wheel. What about a large cat tree or just a pole for your cat to run up and down on. How about some shelves along a wall (a walk way) etc to make her environment more interesting.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have seen these wheels on the Cat Crap FB site but I know my cat wouldnt use one. Most of the cats that use one seem to be Bengal types. 

What my cat does does is hurtles around the house, from the lounge up the stairs and either along the landing and on to my bedroom window sill via my bed or runs up her new pole and on to the window sill in the spare room. Sometimes she will encounter me and she literally turns on a sixpence, so much more fun than a wheel 

I just don't understand what a cat gets out of these wheels.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Our cats run around the house like mad things and wouldnt step in a wheel even if we out fish in it


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Cats in the wild will run fast for short bursts, and sleep a lot.

I'm not sure that you will get a cat to run on a wheel for any period as long as you are envisaging. 

I agree, creating shelves, trees etc will help, or you could play with a rod toy(da bird) or a laser toy, both of which should interest a cat and raise heart rate etc, far more than a treadmill would.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Why don't you get a Treadmill instead 

YouTube


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

What about playing games with her? Chasing games, hide-and-seek, chasing string/da bird, ping pong balls, etc are good ways to get exercise, plus she interacts with her human.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I have seen these wheels on the Cat Crap FB site but I know my cat wouldnt use one. Most of the cats that use one seem to be Bengal types.
> 
> What my cat does does is hurtles around the house, from the lounge up the stairs and either along the landing and on to my bedroom window sill via my bed or runs up her new pole and on to the window sill in the spare room. Sometimes she will encounter me and she literally turns on a sixpence, so much more fun than a wheel
> 
> I just don't understand what a cat gets out of these wheels.


yeah mine do that. Couldn't justify spending that amount of money on a cat:scared:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I dunno if it's a good idea, you'd be better getting some new toys. A treadmill/wheel would probably just give you a bored cat with extra stamina lol!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think a cat is daft enough to waste energy on an exercise wheel. Cat trees/poles/shelves/toys are definitely the way to go.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Watching the videos on this site , it does seem like the cats enjoy them  I think my forest beasts would probably love one 

Cat Exercise Wheels - The Maclaw Wheel


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

it does look like great fun, if your cat takes to it (and not all do). But the price is ridiculous! 

I can see no justification for the makers to charge so much, other than the fact it is a novel idea. But I am sure there will be cheaper copies on the UK market soon..... Meanwhile I might ask OH if he feels inspired to try making one (from wood)!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I could do with something to burn Aelfred's excess energy when it is raining outside but that's a lot of money for something that he may not even use! I have occasionally joked about a cat-sized hamster wheel though and I guess these people just put it in to action.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Buy a Bengal too to ensure it gets some use


----------



## margot (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone. 

I should have clarified that I have an _Egyptian Mau_, the fastest of the domestic cats, and she does have a lot of energy. I have a small flat, so her running space is quite limited, which is why I have thought about the cat wheel. I have watched videos of both Bengals and E. Maus enjoying them, and people have had success with E. Maus taking to the wheel, whereas more work was needed to get moggies interested.

I suppose I can wait around for cheaper ones to become available, or make one myself. 

I do appreciate all the replies though!

Oh, and I DO play with her; just thought she might like something where she can run full speed if she wants to.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I've looked into these before for my boys but decided against it - mainly due to cost and lack of time for diy at the moment (not to mention skill ). It's on the backburner through, once we've got a decent place, built a catio, have cat shelves, a pp pole etc 

Have a look through this compilation for suggestions: How to Build a Cat Exercise Wheel, Part 1 | Jill Yotz (they haven't posted a part two as far as I can see).


----------



## margot (May 8, 2011)

Seems we're in the same situation, just about, K337. I did stumble across that website, but I also found this: Cat exercise wheel DIY version - THE PUSSINGTON POST

It seems promising, unless I can find something better (or the sellers of those expensive cat wheels come around and realize they could probably make more money by selling those wheels for cheaper prices- seems like there is somewhat of a demand, but people aren't will to to spend that much)..


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Might be worth it I suppose if you could get your money back by hooking it up to a generator and letting your cat produce electricity!!


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

hi, I am the sole UK distributor for Ferris cat wheel malaysia in UK, I have rebranded the wheel to my own TICA prefix Cazami, all info on my FB page cazami cat exercise wheel, sorry can't put a link, i get picked up as spam. PM me. Stocks are low if you want to reserve a wheel from the first shipment, 7 left, no more till next year!!!
i have the first shipment on its way here, I am importing them, I have 1 of 2 in the UK, I can promise you, this wheel is fantastic, best around at this price bracket, so far 100% customer satisfaction, built to last, solid, sturdy and runs like a dream. Introductory price till Xmas of £240 inc. postage, discounted for registered breeders,


margot said:


> I've been seriously considering getting my cat an exercise wheel. She's an indoor cat, so I think it would be greatly beneficial to both her mental and physical health, as she just can't run to her full extent and for long inside (not to mention, she has some abdomen fat).
> 
> The problem is is that all of the cat wheels I've been able to find online (thus far), have been insanely expensive, ranging from £300-430! And for such a simplistic device?! My laptop was just over £400! And other such intelligently designed electronics, such as PS3, that you can get so much more use out of, being under £300. Are these sellers insane? How could an exercise wheel cost so much?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes you have made your point. Stick to the classified and if someone creates a new thread respond to that, best not to search for old threads which are years old.


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

Cookieandme said:


> Yes you have made your point. Stick to the classified and if someone creates a new thread respond to that, best not to search for old threads which are years old.


I didnt search for any posts, i dont even know how to sorry, im new and maybe not forum savvy. i scrolled down to cllssified and then i clicked on it, it opens a list of posts and i replied to the ones that mentioned cat wheels as i thought they were enquiries to my first post i put on yesterday. i thought i was doing it right, i now see that the posts that mentioned cat wheels are older ones, i didnt even notice that as i have 3 pages open at once replying to peoples questions about the wheel and busy taking orders off anotehr site, i was trying to do the best thing, im so sorry, i havent worked my way around this forum and how it works, apologies


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Shine a light! Can everyone just calm down? I'm trying to relax with a box of Cadbury's Fingers here!!! 

@Cazami Cat exercise wheel - I can see where and why you've got confused, don't worry, you don't have to keep repeating yourself. Stick around, no need to leave.

The wheel @Lilylass posted is/was marketed by a well respected user of this forum. But the forum has no connection to cat wheels whatsoever, and your posts have almost certainly not been altered or doctored on this basis. I can't speak for others, but I didn't see lilylass's post as ambiguous and didn't think she was linking to your wheel, so I'm sure nobody else has jumped to that conclusion. Don't panic. She just posted it to be helpful since the discussion was about cat wheels.

The layout of the forum incorporates 'similar threads' below the one you are viewing. Some of these might be months or even years old. I can see how you thought they were replies for you, but unfortunately they're just ancient threads from eons past. Trust me, you're not the only one who has made this error - it happens all the time since the layout changed, loads of us have been caught out.

Don't sweat it. Don't post anymore new threads about your wheel - it's already everywhere it needs to be on here.  And make sure you check the dates when you go to reply to existing threads. You'll get the hang of it.

Now I'm going back to my tea and Fingers.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Shoshannah i think you should join the U.N!! Mmm cadburys fingers!!! Yum! Now I want some!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Again - if you have problems please report the post.


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Shine a light! Can everyone just calm down? I'm trying to relax with a box of Cadbury's Fingers here!!!
> 
> @Cazami Cat exercise wheel - I can see where and why you've got confused, don't worry, you don't have to keep repeating yourself. Stick around, no need to leave.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks very much, Ive gone and eaten all my sisters diet alpen bars now while I was cat sitting for a while, I was getting so confused with this forum. Itis a similar set up by the looks to one I used to post on years ago, a Grenada travel forum where we had to use image shack to host pics, is that what you have to do here. I used to be ok on there, too many years ago to remember now. Even used to help the new dummies like me. 
It might have not go confused if I was allowed to put a link to my web page and then all would have been explained. Hope I've not upset anyone here, not my intention, thanks again


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cazami Cat exercise wheel said:


> Hi, thanks very much, Ive gone and eaten all my sisters diet alpen bars now while I was cat sitting for a while, I was getting so confused with this forum. Itis a similar set up by the looks to one I used to post on years ago, a Grenada travel forum where we had to use image shack to host pics, is that what you have to do here. I used to be ok on there, too many years ago to remember now. Even used to help the new dummies like me.
> It might have not go confused if I was allowed to put a link to my web page and then all would have been explained. Hope I've not upset anyone here, not my intention, thanks again


Once you have made 25 posts you can put a link in your signature. Sorry you've had a hard time finding your way around


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Once you have made 25 posts you can put a link in your signature. Sorry you've had a hard time finding your way around


much appreciated, thank you very much. I imight try again at a later date when my anxiety attack is over, phew!!! I need a spell in a forum boot camp to kick my butt into shape!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cazami Cat exercise wheel said:


> much appreciated, thank you very much. I imight try again at a later date when my anxiety attack is over, phew!!! I need a spell in a forum boot camp to kick my butt into shape!!


I just need a spell in a regular boot camp to kick my *actual* butt into shape.

Meh, I might just eat more biscuits.


----------



## Danwiz (Dec 20, 2016)

Cazami Cat exercise wheel said:


> hi, I am the sole UK distributor for Ferris cat wheel malaysia in UK, I have rebranded the wheel to my own TICA prefix Cazami, all info on my FB page cazami cat exercise wheel, sorry can't put a link, i get picked up as spam. PM me. Stocks are low if you want to reserve a wheel from the first shipment, 7 left, no more till next year!!!
> i have the first shipment on its way here, I am importing them, I have 1 of 2 in the UK, I can promise you, this wheel is fantastic, best around at this price bracket, so far 100% customer satisfaction, built to last, solid, sturdy and runs like a dream. Introductory price till Xmas of £240 inc. postage, discounted for registered breeders,


Hi, do you deliver to the UK I'm looking for a decent exercise wheel but most of them only seem to be available in the UK, there are apparently only 2 decent ones that you can buy in the Uk according to this http://www.tuxedo-cat.co.uk/best-cat-exercise-wheels/ however they cost about double what I'm prepared to pay, how much are yours? thanks


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

Danwiz said:


> Hi, do you deliver to the UK I'm looking for a decent exercise wheel but most of them only seem to be available in the UK, there are apparently only 2 decent ones that you can buy in the Uk according to this http://www.tuxedo-cat.co.uk/best-cat-exercise-wheels/ however they cost about double what I'm prepared to pay, how much are yours? thanks


Hi, I am in UK, the cat wheels are the best I could find, thats why I brought them to UK, this wheel does not come off the base, it is £299 with delivery, You can find me on FB search cazami cat exercise wheel


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a friend whose cats love their wheel - no idea of the make and the cats are not Bengals. It is quite a chunk of money to find out if yours will take to one or not but I don't think they should be dismissed out of hand.


----------



## Cazami Cat exercise wheel (Oct 16, 2015)

havoc said:


> I have a friend whose cats love their wheel - no idea of the make and the cats are not Bengals. It is quite a chunk of money to find out if yours will take to one or not but I don't think they should be dismissed out of hand.


In my experience from the ones I sell, it's rare to have a wheel not used, maybe not all the cats in a houselhold will but most wheels get used.


----------

